# RTA Map Center -- Support >  how to add road list and printed directions to your map

## pibscam

im trying to add printed directions to my printed maps as a back up but can not find how to do this

can anyone help

thanks in advance

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

I'm sorry but driving directions are not provided as part of the RTA Custom Mapping program.  It's unlikely we ever  will provide them.  We encourage road trippers to become fluent in the skill of reading maps when on the road.  

Mark

----------

